# show jumping heros/figures of past and present....



## show_jumper (22 November 2008)

i was jsut wondering........ who do you think of when you cast your mind back over the heros/figures of showjumping form all the years.... obviously the first lot that spings to mind are the whitakers but im thinking further back in time...like harvey smith...oliver skeet..... etc...who springs to mind for you...


----------



## LynneB (22 November 2008)

Eddie Macken for me and the lovely Boomerang, one of my first loves of the horse world.  Other horsey loves were Ryan's Son, Milton, Red Rum and Doublet.


----------



## Racing_Gal (22 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
oliver skeet

[/ QUOTE ]

OMG remember him?!  haha!

He wouldn't be on my 'hero' list though!


----------



## aimeeq94 (22 November 2008)

sorry, rubbish at stuff like this!
cant remember anyones names 
	
	
		
		
	


	




xxx


----------



## Janette (22 November 2008)

Harvey Smith, David Broome, Eddie Macken, Caroline Bradley

My mum used to get me out of bed at 9pm ish, to watch it on the tv.


----------



## palomino698 (22 November 2008)

Marion Mould (née Coakes), Anneli Drummond-Hay, Alison Dawes (nee Westwood), Caroline Bradley.


----------



## Racing_Gal (22 November 2008)

I'm only 23 so can I have Tim Stockdale as mine?!


----------



## eoe (22 November 2008)

Agree with Janette also Debbie Johnsey and Paul Schochamoler.


----------



## Stateside (22 November 2008)

Smith, Broom, Whittakersssssssss, Mackan,Fletcher,Mould, But these are the heroes
 Matty Brown, St James, Boomarang, Milton, Mr Softy,Deister,Stroller, Psalm.Foxhunter, Angelzarke,Philco,Penwood forge mill,Omally,Harvester,Ryans son.Marious,Doller Girl. For Pleasure,

So many that have been so good


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (22 November 2008)

Ditto Paul Schockemöhle, European Champion 3 times in the 80's. He also trained the following at his yard:
Franke Sloothaak, Ludger Beerbaum, Eddie Macken, Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum, &amp; others so he's more than just a great rider.


----------



## laura05 (22 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
oliver skeet

[/ QUOTE ]

OMG remember him?!  haha!

He wouldn't be on my 'hero' list though!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

My friend used to compete against him couldnt realy call him a hero from the past they were only doing about 2"6


----------



## aimeeq94 (22 November 2008)

im only 14 soo whitakers!!!!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## 0ldmare (22 November 2008)

My mum taught Marion mould to ride a zillion years ago (she had her own riding school before she was married). She said Marion was unbelievably talented from the very first lessons. 

I would have to go with Marion and stroller. 

Also Eddie macken and boomerang, David broome and Philco and the whittaker clan.


----------



## LCobby (22 November 2008)

Pat Smythe with Tosca and Prince Hal


----------



## Arabelle (22 November 2008)

Marion Mould and the incredible Stroller.  As an adult who rides a pony, they remain inspirational.
And the lovely Eddie Macken and Boomerang.  Eddie was dashing in his green coat and I was amazed by Boomerang's hackamore - had never seen one!
I remember the BBC used to televise the Horse of the Year Show and the Royal International Horseshow, every evening for a week.  I would watch with my mum and big sis.  Happy memories.
A


----------



## jeanettethree (22 November 2008)

The Whittakers, and Milton of course, and Ryans son,


----------



## Calvo (22 November 2008)

I would pick John Whitaker, David Broome, Nick Skelton and also the women jessica kurten and meredith 
	
	
		
		
	


	





The horses I would pick would be Ryans Son, Gem Twist, Milton, Arko III, Carling King and the famous stroller.. ohh I also loved Royal Kaliba


----------



## siennamum (23 November 2008)

Foxhunter &amp; Harry Llewellyn (showing my age...) Alvin Schockemole as he was very glamorous, David Broom &amp; John Whittaker.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (23 November 2008)

Caroline Bradley. Got her autograph once after a demo she did and I was the most chuffed 8 yr old in the world at that moment! I was really upset when she died, which is a bit odd given that I didn't know her from Adam but they kind of touch you, your childhood heroes.


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (23 November 2008)

Don't ask me who the riders were 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I was always more interested in the horses lol 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Ryans Son, Milton, Jungle Bunny, Philco to name a few


----------



## humblepie (23 November 2008)

Alwin and Paul Schockemohle, got both their autographs at HOYS one year.  Favourite horse probably was Diester, really unusual style but brilliant.  Was at HOYS the year that Pennwood Forge Mill won the GP, the ticket touts were paying loads of money for tickets that year, such was the buzz leading up to the class.  Also loved Norbert Koof's big chestnut horse.


----------



## MurphysMinder (23 November 2008)

Marion Coakes and Stroller.  I "met" Stroller at the HOYS in the days when the general public could walk round the stables. he looked so tiny amongst the other show jumpers.    Loads of others from that era, Eddie Macken and Boomerang, David Broome, Caroline Bradley and more recently JW and Milton.  I expect I will be reminded of loads more as I read these posts.


----------



## Gonetofrance (23 November 2008)

David Broome (Mr Softee, Sportsman, Phoenix Park), Nick Skelton (Apollo) , Liz Edgar (I adored Forever) , Franke Sloothak, (I'll never forget watching him wrap the rein round his hand so that he could hold onto Waltzerkoenig!), Paul Schockamohle and Deister, Harvey for just getting out there and doing it, style notwithstanding, and questioning the establishment,  Marion Mould and the fantastic Stroller, John Whitaker for his precision, and Michael for his natural flair. And of course Caroline Bradley for producing horses like Milton and Tigre.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (23 November 2008)

My first show jumping hero * Gladstone * with Hugo Simon, then John and Michael Whitaker, Ryans Son. 

And last, but not least, Anders Gernandt, commentator of all show jumping broadcasted in Swedish TV from around 1973 until somewhere around 1993/1996, competed in the Olympics 1956 and 1960. 
Almost all swedes knew who he was a few years ago, both because of his way to pronounce R, and the fact that first time he should commentate show jumping, he sat in the STV house and looked on a monitor, and when it showed BOXING!? he did his very best to commentate it.  
Only problem was, that it was only his monitor that malfuntioned somehow, so the swedish people who choosed to watch, saw show jumping and heard him talking about jabs, footwork...   
	
	
		
		
	


	






from Sweden.


----------



## horseboy (23 March 2009)

Whatever happened to the Show Jumping commentator Frank Waters, he commentated at a lot of shows in the 70's including the Horse of the Year Show?  Wonder where he is now!


----------



## Rambo (23 March 2009)

My hero of the day was Michael Whitaker simply because he was the young pretender back then (much the same s William Whitaker is today)...but there were so many names and personalities in showjumping back then...

John Whitaker, Harvey Smith, David Broome, Derek Ricketts, Lionel Dunning, Joe Turi, Paul Schockemohle, Norbert Koof, Ludger Beerbaum, Annette Lewis, Maureen Holden, Malcolm Pyrah, Stephen Hadley (obviously!), Nick Skelton, Liz Edgar, Michael Mac, Lesley Macnaught, Graham Fletcher, Andy Austen, Pierre Durand (Jappaloup), Giles Bertrand De Balanda (Galoubet), Nelson Pessoa, Ian Millar, Gillian Greenwood, Tim Grubb, Hugo Simon....the list goes on, and on....

Who was the little australian fella who used to compete over here a lot as well ?

What's very interesting of course is how many of them are still out there today


----------



## kerilli (23 March 2009)

Caroline Bradley, David Broome, the Whittakers.
of horses, i'd say some of the best i've ever seen were: Weihawej (Franke Sloothak's), Tigre, Gem Twist, Milton, Boomerang. in that order possibly!


----------



## Halfstep (23 March 2009)

Trevor Coyle and Cruising 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  That horse (when he was cooperating) was simply poetry. 

John Ledingham and Kilbaha when they won the Hickstead derby (I think) three times on the trot. 

Alexandra Lederman and Rochet M.

Its Otto!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




. Loved that horse.


----------



## ann-jen (23 March 2009)

Frank is on Facebook!


----------

